# African Cichlid Tank: Filter Advice?



## Maine_Fish (Apr 7, 2012)

I've got 5 tanks at home (ranging in size from 20 gallons to 120 gallons), and I maintain a 220 gallon tank for a nonprofit agency that provides services to people with developmental disabilities. I absolutely love the hobby, and would set up 5 more tanks at home if I had the room.

Anyway...it dawned on me the other day that I spend around 30-40 hours per week in my office at work...why not put a tank in my office? 

I recently acquired a nice 55 gallon setup from craigslist. I want the tank to be very busy and colorful. As for stocking, I'm thinking either a mbuna tank...or peacocks. 

Since the tank will be heavily stocked, I want to have adequate filtration. My initial plan was to go with 2 Aquaclear 70's. Now, I'm contemplating upgrading to 2 Aquaclear 110's...which would provide around twice the space for filter media. Would the water current from 2 110's in a 55 gallon be too much for mbunas or peacocks? In addition to the Aquaclears, I would likely also add a couple ATI sponge filters in the back corners. 

What are your thoughts?


----------



## islandlife7309 (Mar 21, 2013)

Hi! I have a 65 gallon all mbuna tank with 2 air currents on it. Personally my fish love it. they swim under the one and pop out in front of it and get pushed to the other side. They see it as a game i guess as this continues all day long haha. I'm running a c-220 filter with mine. All the best with the tank and fish!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

For office, I'd go with a big canister or two. Quieter, less humidity and most importantly, harder to disturb. Sprays of cleaning fluid and pesticide are less likely to get in the tank. On the other hand, and vigorous vacuum cleaner could knock loose a hose and drain 55 gallons on the floor.


----------



## islandlife7309 (Mar 21, 2013)

Are you putting the tank on your desk or on a stand? If on your desk than I can understand a hose getting loose, however if you do a stand I just used a jigsaw to cut out a piece of the top shelf and put the filter on the bottom. It fits perfectly and nothing has gone wrong. My c-220 is extremely quiet and have had no problems with it. Keeps everything nice and clean


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Hehehe. 55 on your desk. Someone else's desk maybe, but if you put it on yours it wouldn't leave you room to work 

To answer the original question: I do not think that the flow would be too much for your fish, just put them on opposite sides of the tank. 2 70's would also really be fine for what you are talking about. Or better yet a single canister filter, and then one 70. Whatever you get, make sure it is environmentally protected. Not next to a place that will get spray cleaned etc. Hide the hoses.


----------

